# dire need for a HOO



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

can anyone let me know how close in you would thiunk about trolling for wahoo and dolphin ?? we are tired of bottom fishing and want something new !!! like a weed line 30 miles south of dauphin island would that work ??


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

are you launching out of dauphin island


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Need to run 50 out of dauphin island .At 30 miles the water is only 110 deep.Right now you would be lucky to get one inside 100 miles. Keep in mind that the state record wahoo was caught by bottom fisherman 12 miles south of dauphin island, but that is rare.


----------



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

yes sir out of di or orange beach we fish both for different things


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Do you have a fly line out when you are bottom fishing? If not, put a cig on a fly line or better yet put a bait fish on one under a balloon with a wire leader. You will catch big snappers, kings, dolphins and hooters while your bottom bumping.



If you want to target them trolling, head to the edge and troll over live bottom.


----------



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

thank you !


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (6/18/2009)*Do you have a fly line out when you are bottom fishing? If not, put a cig on a fly line or better yet put a bait fish on one under a balloon with a wire leader. You will catch big snappers, kings, dolphins and hooters while your bottom bumping.
> 
> If you want to target them trolling, head to the edge and troll over live bottom.


Bingo! if you are trolling the edge, pull some black and purple lures. Not sure why, but that is what they like. The black and purple rapalla is a killer, a black and purple islander with a ballyhoo is also a good one


----------



## bcn31 (May 22, 2008)

Bingo! if you are trolling the edge, pull some black and purple lures. Not sure why, but that is what they like. The black and purple rapalla is a killer, a black and purple islander with a ballyhoo is also a good one[/quote] 



The black and purple works real well right now since it is supposed to look like a bonita. They are everywhere right now so they are feeding on them. The dolphin color works well also.


----------

